# Mad Max 2



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Finally I got the nerve to start this build. My last car build was over 25 years ago... and that wasn't a great success

Of the first two film I think this version is the most iconic. It's gritty, dirty and looks the part so I hope I do it some justice.

I started on the underneath side first and even though I am no car buff I knew that the smooth clean look didn't work. So I texturized it with some fine plaster dabbed over the wet flat black airbrushed on in varing layes to build up the look. I'm not sure what the stuff is called but when you look under cars you can see and feel it.















I appologise that they are not the best pictures. But the first is with the texture and the second is just with a flat black undercoat.

After the main sub assembly was done I dry brushed it with some mid to light browns, painted the exhaust manifolds in steel then washed them over in a chestnut wash. The bottom engine mould was painted in the steel and just dirtied down with washes and pastels. Which is pretty musch what I did for the diff, undercarrige and wheels as well.















As for the start of the inside I did the floor in a dark grey then AB'd a black wash befor dusting it up with the pastels. Just a note that the flash made the dirt n dust come out to light and not red enough :drunk:

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

thats cool, who make the model kit of the car.
is it still being made?


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Aoshima Made the car. They released it twice. The second most recent included Max's dog. Not sure what else was different from the first release. I just checked Hobby Link Japan and they don't have it so it may be out of production. Hobby Lobby a couple years ago sold this car. Same box and everything as the Aoshima but it had a different manufacturers name. Possibly just the import company. Anyway Ebay is you best shot. I have two and am not planning to sell. One will be the Road warrior Car and the other I have a resin conversion to make it into the MFP Interceptor from the first film.

Good Hunting

Max Bryant


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

NICE WORK MAX, .......and man this kit COST SOME BIG BUCK here in the US let me tell you, somewhere around $75 us dollars OR MORE,.....But very nice work and build cobber,...
IN DEEED.......




Ian


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

G'day edward 2,

How did you go with the link I sent you? MightyMax ids right about the only place left is the ol evilbay. Which I thought I might actually have to use as I had a disaster with the main body and rattle cans... I went a bit heavy with the flat black primer coat on it the other night and when I checked on it the next morning  it had mud caked when it dried which required virtually all my skills knowledge and a good deal of luck to rescue it.








This is what I got after varying levels of stripping and sanding. During the process I managed to snap both pillars and one of the boot supprts. 

The good news is that i was able to avoid "A fire storm of fear" with a ruined body and another loss of many $$ on ebay

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Staying positive after the top body set back I kept on with the build. The most challenging thing out this kit is working with an almost monochromatic colour scheme. So to get my old brain around it I decided to just go with it and what feels right. The next sub assembly was the roll cage. After cleaning up some mould lines and sprue tabs I left it in the flat black primer base I am using which I then just added small silver dabs to for wear. I then did the rear storage shelf & cage again I just did the flat black prime coat and the dry brushed the mesh with a mix of steel and silver. Both of these were then dirtied and dusted down with pastels before gluing into place. The extra bric a brac theat comes with the kit I got is ok but just a little lacking. I’ve lost count how many times I have seen the film and even with the dvd and pc it is still difficult to get a clear look at what Mix’s stash is. So I took some licenses’ with a couple of things and also copied some things from screen caps I took off the dvd.

So I added the buddle of netting, mattress and knapsack, complete with enamel mug. The netting is some old out of date gauze from the first aid kit. The mattress is a piece of cotton t-shirt folded, glued & painted up. The knapsack is from an accessory sprue out a 40K tank kit. I shaved off the las gun and replaced it with a bed role. I also added some jewelers’ chain and some heavy cotton thread painted up for the rope. I also added the inside door panels















The next piece was the big fuel tanks and with those getting rid of the very visible seam was a treat but well worth the effort, (normally I suck at seams) to get the look of a different black I over sprayed the flat blat with micro sols matt and then used masking tape gently applied and the pulled back to lift of the clear film to expose the flat. Some of these areas I then added some red oxide colour and or silver to add some wear& age before a soft brush over with black wash to dull down some of the silver. I then used a dark brown wash and brushed that around the filling caps for spill and the added the dust to them after completing the silver strap.








That was the last couple of day’s effort. Today’s was just as rewarding. After reviewing the dvd yet again I realized my little mattress was the wrong colour so that was addressed. I also removed the clasp on the chin. It was a feasible thing to leave on but in the end I didn’t like the feel it had. I also added a billy hanging behind Max’s seat similar to here








I fairly certain that the storage rack is bigger in the filming version than what comes with the kit but I'm content to leave that be at the moment. The seat that comes with the kit is just a bit to new looking too, essentialy this is just a reboot of the origional kit with some added extras. So I suppose aoshima didn't want to add more cost by retooling the seat to have some more wear & texture about it. So I added my own with a file, sandpaer and exacto blade.

I then painted it a matt/satin black added some pale ochre to the deeper gauges I did to replictae the torn seat and then dry brushd, washed and added the pasted dust to it. Another addition was the little leather handle screwed to the drivers door near the machette handle.















The 'dogs' seat was essentially dark greys and black washes before highliting and dirtying it down. I used the same for the inside door panels as well but I also added some silver to show wear n tear. As an after thought I added some foam padding to the dog seat too. It's in the film but it covers more of the seat than mine, oh well.

Then for something completly put aside the out of the box concept I removed the side window from the one piece window thats in the kit... I must admit I have never tried this before with clear parts, never really trusted myself till now. So now with the side windows gone you should be able to see inside better when it's all done..
















Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Very Nice work!
I can't wait to see more pics!

Steve


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Excellent!

There was a build article in an Amazing Figure Modeler Vehicle Special magazine.

The car is monochrome in color but will come to life with the weathering. The Road Warrior car unlike the pristine MFP version was beat to heck....

Cheers,
Max


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Looking good AJ,....and If anyone is looking for this kit, Like I said,...IT WILL CAST YOU, but here is where to find one..


http://www.rpphobby.com/product_p/aos038123.htm





*Ian*


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

MightyMax said:


> Excellent!
> 
> There was a build article in an Amazing Figure Modeler Vehicle Special magazine.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ian & Max

I never read or saw the article or magaizine for that matter. But you are right Max the car in the 2nd film was certainly not 'pristine':tongue: The weathering on this build is as much of a trick as the colour scheme. Though it is amazing what can be done with black  I have paused, zoomed & screen capped just about every scene the car was in and true to the art of film almost no two images of the car are weathered, worn or beaten up the same. In my defense though I have always been overly critical on continuety of TV and Films now even my wife askes if I plan to nit pick :devil:
something we are going to watch
Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I don't really know what I was thinking when I started this build about it just being painted striaght out of the box. Clearly that was never going to happen... So in keeping with the added extras I decided to work on some more extras from the bits box. I didn't think the piece that came with the kit and decals was going to work for the supply of foood for Max & the 'dog' so I made my ownn carton out of matt photo paper and some graphics I drew up on the pc and the piece for the carton I turned into a tool box















However not content with that I wanted to jazz it up some more so I painted up some tools from my WH40K old Ork bits, a hand made tyre Iron; Max has that in his hand when he steps oput to investigate the gyro copter. As for the 'spare' that came with the kit I just modified it slightly to resemmble and real rim & tyre e.g no bearing cap and drilled out wheel bolts and of course the completed jerry cans. I also finished off the interior with a completed dash board and steering wheel
















After several days with a flat black base coat on the stripped top body piece I ventured up the nerve to start painting it in some earnst. The instructions called for it to be mostly done in a gloss but I went with a satin black. I did this for two reasons, the first is that after the yaers driving the waste lands most of the high gloss duco would have dulled off and also it will be easier to weather with the satin finish over a high gloss. Also I botched up the decals for the headlight covers :freak:so I had to mask and spray my own in gold which I then futured to help protect them...
















All thats left to do now is the side mirror, various real light covers, finish painting up the roof section of the clear windscreen insert and the body weathering as well... The kit does come with a white metal kelpie as well but with out a figure of Max it seem a little superfluous?? 

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Excellent job Alec! It's great to see another superdetailing of this kit - I did one a few years back (including the Dinki Di boxes  ) But your cockpit looks much better!

There's some pics of my build here http://www.antsnest.net/Gallery/Gallery.php?action=showkit&category=misc&id=interceptor

Ant


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for the comments and link Ant.  You did a good job modifying it. Although I think your weathering is more subtle than mine on the body. I also noticed you added some tubing to the blower too. I did that with mine as well. But I have to admit it was an after thought as I was checking out the last scenes of the first film to check where the MFP shield went on the car. The tubing I added and the shield decals are more related to the first film which is my attempt at tieing the car to the mythology of both films... 

















And some pics of my go at weathering down the body....
















If you look close enough you can just make out the MFP shield under the dirt and mud









Now I'm just working on the base before it all goes together.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

*Model and base completed*

Well its all done now... Ready to enter in the local model expo here later in the month.:drunk: 

All my grand ideas for a dio base sort of slid away with automatic actions in actually doing the base. I had in my minds eye various options but some how it just flowed with the k.i.s.s theory. I always wanted to capture the look and feel from the opening scenes after the narration e.g








No dead trees or sign posts just some bitchumen and dry ground with weeds, grass and bush and that is how it basically came out.  























One of the last things I added for detail was the chain which held the spare in the rack...









Cheers,

Alec


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Here are a couple more shots. Some of the shots would look better in natural light but my working days often make that difficult...

Thanks for looking and your comments too.















































Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Very nice work! Let's hope you snag top prize!
Ant


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

GREAT WORK MY FRIEND:thumbsup: Love Max's ride!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

K


Antsnest said:


> Very nice work! Let's hope you snag top prize!
> Ant


Thanks Ant  I normally put in for the sci-fi section so going against some of the other blokes who do just cars will be interesting 



beatlepaul said:


> GREAT WORK MY FRIEND:thumbsup: Love Max's ride!


Cheers Mark  High praise indeed coming from a talented modeler as yourself. I think the only reason I saw the film at the cinimas back then was for his car and the unforgetable line he spoke on ythe gangway of the compound...


----------



## Ohlly (Sep 26, 2010)

great work


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Really nice work. I like all the small touches like the dog's blanket in the back and the chain holding down the spare tire.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Ohlly said:


> great work





Xenodyssey said:


> Really nice work. I like all the small touches like the dog's blanket in the back and the chain holding down the spare tire.


Thanks guys. 

Cheers,

Alec


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

:thumbsup: You did a fantastic job on the ole V8 special I'm working on one myself right now. I would like to ask where you got the rear wheels? The ones in the kit are the same as the fronts. I also want to thank you for posting the pictures of the Dinki-Di box know I can put a couple of them in mine.

Roger


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks RFluhr 

The rear wheels came with the kit I got which was a later release with some additions and minor changes to the first run.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------

